# Hilarious... need help!



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

Hey!

My 10 year old was going to Trick or Treat as Bloody Mary (an urban legend)... well - her best friend sort of took her idea. (hey - they are 10).

So then my daughter asked what she can be that is scarier...

She's going as CARRIE! She saw the prom scene and loved it. (she's her daddy's girl!)

Anyway - we need help.

We don't want her going with anything wet all over her - other than some face makeup. 

So are there good tips for making that blood look? Do we dip a blond wig in red paint? Same with the dress? 

Or are there better ideas for blood? This is so freaking cool.

Thanks for any help!


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

If you have access to it, I'd look at using a red latex with a glossy finish to dowse a wig and some disposable clothes to make her look like she is drenched in wet blood. The costume may be a bit warm though, that latex won't let the clothes breathe.
I think the idea is nice, but a good portion of the scare was seeing what led up to that scene and what Carrie did in response, if people don't know the movie, she will just look like someone drenched in blood. An alternate character might be "Regan" (Linda Blair's character) from the Exorcist, have your little girl dressed backward and do the makeup for the deathly pallor and have her go through the motion of rotating her head as the people open their doors to the TOTs. You can train her a bit on the voice part but in general, I think the character is scarier, and more recognizable to most people.


----------



## Rage (Oct 23, 2012)

I agree with fontgeek, Regan is much more 'iconic' plus you have the ability to incorporate green kool aid (if you can find some) for the "vomit trail" adding a bit more of a twisted feel to the character.......tease the wig a bit for volume and the unkept look. Add some teeth yellower to the effect and ba da bing scary, gross and very effective.


----------



## bmaskmaker (May 6, 2010)

Check out Stiltbeast's tutorial on youtube for Blood on the Cheap. It's blood basically made from clear gel glue and food coloring or red coloring.






You can find the basic ingredients in your local grocery / art and craft store ... It'll dry and still look shiny/wet ... and it looks a lot better than paint.

Good luck!


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

Maskmaker beat me to it. I was going to suggest AllenH's blood. Oh well, you have the link now. Good luck on the outfit.


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

The blood video is excellent. The crazy thing is that I have a tube of clear silicone I haven't had a use for!

@fontgeek & Rage: Like the Regan idea - but am sticking with Carrie. At that age - whether she's recognized or not is not nearly as important as the hoot our neighbors will get out of the obnoxiousness of it all. Face it - the kid is 10 and will be out for maybe 90 minutes max.


Anyway - we are going to get her:

1 - a tiara for her blond wig.

2 - a bouquet of black roses

3 - a "prom queen" sash

I will wire some LEDS to the bouquet to point up at her face.


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

*
@Spiderclimber...*

I about fell over when I saw you were from *Olmstead Falls Ohio*.

If it weren't for Olmstead Falls Ohio - I probably wouldn't be the haunt fan that I am.

I lived there for 1 year in 1971. I was six years old. We lived in some condos that seem to still be there today (I google earthed them over a year ago and to my surprise - found them by memory)&#8230;

Two memorable events that year.

1 - I was Frankenstein. And my Frankenstein costume had a lightbulb in the forehead. Easily one of my most favorite costumes ever.

2 - I thought I met the real Frankenstein Monster. I know he wasn't real - but MAN was he cool.

A condo owner built a Frankenstein Monster right out his front door. (a haunt pioneer considering it was 1971).

Anyway - he put a two way radio in the monsters head. Possibly a camera also. Because he would recognize us and talk to use when we came up. Imagine being 6 and having conversations with Frankensteins Monster!

It was the coolest thing ever, and we probably went to his house 10 times.

Have never forgotten that and could not wait to build things in our yard once we had kids of our own.

Thought I'd share that.


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

Well glad Olmsted worked out for you. I live in the Historic District on River road, My house happens to be a century home, 1854 to be exact. Anyway, the haunt tradition continues in the falls, except no frankenstein that I know of. 

Good luck on the blood work. When againg my wifes dress and my costume I found that a little color put in your hand and then grabbing the material and pulling it through your fingers made some nice effects. You don't want hand prints, but you don't get that if you pull through the whole time. Test on a piece of material not part of the finished outfit and see what you think.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Costume idea with less work: How about Lizzie Bordon?? Dress, add a high collar, some blood, axe, nametag: "HELLO MY NAME IS Lizzy Bordon"...
child saying "Would YOU like 40 whacks??"


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

Crazy - didn't know there was such a anti-carrie movement!


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I like Carrie....just trying to help.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

It's not an "anti-Carrie" movement, we were just trying to think of characters that might be more easily recognizable and scary, regardless of whether you recognized the movie she came from. I thoroughly enjoyed Carrie, though I found her mother and her "friends" scarier than I found her.


----------



## Rage (Oct 23, 2012)

Carrie is cool and by no means am I anti-carrie.........let's face it Sissy Spacek was amazing in the movie..........but you did mention you wanted her scary and as a practicing RN in ICU, I've seen about 10 patients this month who looked like Carrie. But thank God no Regans...........lol.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Okay, everyone, please kindly stick to providing suggestions for making a bloody Carrie costume and refrain from diverting off to any other discussion, please

Here is a short tutorial I found on making fake blood for clothing using corn syrup, food coloring, and flour:

http://www.ehow.com/how_4866435_make-fake-blood-clothes.html

A link that provides links to eight "fake blood and other nasty things" recipes here:

http://diyfashion.about.com/od/budgetcostumes/ss/How-To-Fake-Blood-Recipes.htm

Recipes for both edible and inedible blood:

http://www.stufftotweet.com/tweetthis/wikihow/10-recipes-for-fake-blood

Probably worth mentioning that you're likely to end up with permastaining on clothing.


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

Don't mind the permanent staining on the clothes. That will be the biggest task - finding a second-hand dressy dress for a 10 year old.

Thanks Roxy for the links.

An d I re-edited my original post. I think folks were under the impression I was looking for other costume ideas. Which made their comments legit. When I was actually looking for ideas to make the Carrie idea cooler.

Her mom would be a hoot. Maybe I'll be her!


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

I think they are redoing carrie in a movie reboot. I saw a picture the other day. You may try and find that for ideas on how to make the dress look.


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

Yeah, I saw the trailer with Chloe Moretz. I hope it's cool and not a trash teeny bopper movie. I'm sick of those.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Carrie will be an awesome costume!


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

@copchick....

Especially for a young kid two generations removed from the movie. Last year - she was all about Monster High... There's some sort of irony in there I can't quite put my finger on. But we will work through it and I will post pictures.


----------



## JustJimAZ (Aug 19, 2010)

I got my daughter a great pink prom dress for the Zombie Prom at Savers.
Obviously, you will be looking at thrift stores for the dress. I would just like to point out that such a dress need not fit perfectly. You might be able to get one that is too big, but cut the sleeves and hem?
Alternatively, there are second hand children's clothes stores, and among them you may be able to find a dress that is already stained or otherwise damaged for a reasonable price.


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

That's awesome! Nothing like a Zombie with shades!


----------



## QDance (Aug 16, 2011)

Just saying, I used the elmer's glue and food coloring blood one year.
Once it dries, it peels off.
I'd recommend going to a halloween store and getting some "Blood scab"
It's basically really thick-liquidy paste that doesn't drip but dries and stays pretty shiny.
But be careful. I bought two different blood scab products in the past - one was perfect and worked like how I described. The other, it was labeled "Bloody scab" and it was basically just fake blood (doesn't dry, flows, etc)

Good luck!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Check the local thrift store...is all I can think of to find the dress. Carrie's dress practically looked like a nylon night gown. Real simple with thin straps if I remember correctly.

You can bloody a blond wig with cheap theater blood.

I use corn syrup, chocolate syrup and red food color for blood. It is sticky, tastes good and non-toxic. It will stain whatever it touches, though.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

So, tomorrow is The Day. What did she end up with??


----------

